# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  سمو الأميرة هيا بنت الحسين

## معاذ ملحم

سمو الاميره هيا 




ولدت في عمان في 3 مايو عام 1974 الأميرة هيا ابنة جلالة المغفور له باذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال المعظم وجلالة الملكة علياء الحسين ملكي الأردن رحمهما الله لها أخ شقيق هو الأمير علي بن الحسين المعظم من جلالة الملك علياء الحسين توفيت أمهما الملكة علياء وهما صغيرين بعد في حادث تحطم مروحية في فبراير 1977وهي في طريق عودتها من جنوب الأردن إلى عمان ، فعاشا يتيما الأم وفقدان حنانها .




وقد تزوجة من سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، حاكم إمارة دبي صورة وقد رزقهما الله طفلة فجر 2 ديسمبر 2007 أسمياها الجليلة. لتصبح سمو الشيخة الجليلة بنت محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم من مواليد العيد الوطني ال 36 لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة صورة برعت سمو الاميرة هيا بنت الحسين بالفروسية ونالت جوائز دولية عديدة فيها 

رئيسة الاتحاد الدولي للفروسية سفيرة الأمم المتحدة للسلام ورئاسة الاتحاد الدولي للفروسية الذي يتخذ من مدينة لوزان بسويسرا مقرا له، بعد ان فازت فى انتخابات الاتحاد المسئول عن إدارة مسابقات الفروسية في العالم. 



 وتعرف الأميرة هيا بشغفها بركوب الخيل والمشاركة في المسابقات الدولية منذ أن كان عمرها 13 عاما. وفازت الأميرة هيا في عام 1992 بالميدالية البرونزية في قفز الحواجز في دورة الألعاب العربية السابعة ومشاركتها في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية بسيدنى عام 2000. 



كما تأهلت الأميرة هيا في العام التالي للمشاركة في بطولة العالم لألعاب الفروسية في مدينة خيرز الأسبانية لتصبح بذلك أول سيدة عربية تتنافس في هذه المسابقة العالمية. وفى أكتوبر 2005، التحقت الأميرة هيا ببرنامج الأغذية العالمى بوصفها سفيرة للنوايا الحسنة- وهى أول سفير للبرنامج من العالم العربي وأول سيدة على الإطلاق تشغل هذا المنصب. ولقد دعم السيد كوفى أنان، سكرتير عام الأمم المتحدة، تعيينها فى هذا المنصب جاعلا إياها السفيرة الثانية للنوايا الحسنة لبرنامج الأغذية العالمى. 


 وفى ديسمبر 2005 توجهت الأميرة هيا إلى ملاوي لتشاهد مباشرة أثر الأزمة الغذائية هناك. وتحدثت مع الأطفال وأمهاتهم فى وحدة إعادة التأهيل الغذائى كما شهدت توزيع الأغذية المقدمة من قبل برنامج الأغذية العالمى على أكثر الفئات عرضة للخطر فى الدولة. 

ولقد ساعدت زيارتها، التى جاءت فى ذروة موسم الجفاف، على جذب انتباه المجتمع الدولى إلى ملاوي في وقت تعد فيه الدولة فى أمس الحاجة لذلك. وبوصفها الرئيس الثالث عشر، سوف تتولى الأميرة هيا، التي تعتبر أول سيدة وشخصية عربية تشغل هذا المنصب، مسئولية متابعة مسابقات الفروسية على مدار الأعوام الأربعة المقبلة ومنها دورة الألعاب الأولمبية المزمع عقدها في هونج كونج عام 2008. قامت سمو الأميرة بتأسيس أول منظمة غير حكومية للمساعدة الغذائية فى العالم العربى "تكية أم على"، فيما تعد مبادرة فريدة من نوعها فى الأردن لتقديم الغذاء و الخدمات الاجتماعية للفقراء. وللأميرة نشاط كبير في مجالات تعزيز الصحة والتعليم والرياضة وقضايا الشباب فى بلدان عدة في العالم العربي والإسلامي

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:

----------


## al.dloo3ah

يعطيك العافية

ويسلمووووووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكي 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رائع معاذ ويعطيك العافية 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## عاشقه الاحزان

[marq]\ موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . [/marq]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير معاذ 

دائما متالق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ازداد الموضوع رونقاً وجمالاً بمرورك الاروع 


يسلمووووو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا شخصيا اعشقها لسمو الاميرة هيا


يسلمو على  المعلومات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المرور يا العقيق الأحمر ... نورتي  :Cgiving:

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

شكرا على المعلومات

----------


## &روان&

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع يسلمو*

----------

